# OR/WA Ride suggestions



## JustScott (Jan 10, 2005)

I know this is a pretty broad question, but I'm going to be driving from Davis, CA to Cama Beach state park in early August to attend a wedding. I'm interested in taking 4-5 days to make the trip (by car), stopping in Oregon and Washington to do some riding.

Ideally, I'd like to pick two places to stop and camp and spend 2 days in each spot, doing a couple of rides in each place.

I'm open to any suggestions, and willing to go out of the way to get to a "must ride" location. I've never visited the Oregon coast, for instance, so would be interested in hearing suggestions about riding there. 

If anyone has any suggestions for great places to camp with lots of riding around them, or for resources where I can do some more research on local riding in Washington or Oregon, I'd be very appreciative! 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## crashbowman (Sep 28, 2008)

I am interested in the same type of information. I am looking for a website or something that has maps or rides along with information. I will be taking a trip to the Northwest this Summer and probably riding multiple days in both Oregon and Washington. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction.

Thanks,
John


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I doubt this will be of any help, but I'll offer it anyway. 
These are maps Cues to the Rides our Club in Vancouver does. 
http://www.vancouverbicycleclub.com/roadscholars/Maps.htm

And here is a link to some more info for Portland. 
http://www.portlandcycling.net/ 

Don't know if those will help with camping either.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

This is my favorite local ride. It around 80 miles if you cross the 205 bridge rather than the 5. You can also do out and back on the Historic Hwy, and see most of the great stuff without doing the loop. Give a shout when your closer - there are often folks around who want an excuse to do the BOG ride.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=133364&highlight=columbia+river+gorge


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

You can camp in Mt Rainier and ride the roads in the park. You could get an idea by researching the "Ramrod" ride. I would recommend cougar creek campground which is 1/2 way up one of the best climbs. Gorgeous scenery, great camping, riding and hiking

This is the WA option, I am sure there is a Mt Hood variant that would be similar


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

The area around Hood River and The Dalles in the Columbia River Gorge has weeks of riding and plenty of campgrounds. About one hour east of Portland. Not much traffic, plenty of climbing, lots of scenery.


----------



## crashbowman (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the great info so far guys. Looks like at least one of my rides in Oregon will be the Columbia River Gorge and it also sounds like Mt. Ranier could also be a good option when I am near Seattle. Still open to any more ideas and thanks again.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll second the recommendation for the Gorge. Spectacular riding, challenging terrain, many roads have little to no vehicle traffic.
It's not the most secluded, but you can start with the ride from Mosier to The Dalles on old Highway 30. Bring your camera.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

brujenn's Bridge of the Gods ride is the classic Gorge ride. If staying in the Gorge, a second option is to ride from Lyle, WA, up along the Klickitat River (Hwy 142) through Klickitat to Blockhouse, then to Centerville, and back to Lyle for about a 57 mile loop. 

A 95 mile (or so) variation is to ride from Lyle, WA west to White Salmon, WA, up Hwy 141 to (or toward) Trout Lake, ten to Glenwood, the to Hwy 142 to return to Lyle.


----------



## yourideit (Mar 25, 2009)

crater lake national park is one heck of a cool ride. the rim drive will be clear of snow in august so you could do the entire loop around the lake. it's beyond beautiful.

http://www.steephill.tv/galleries/2005/crater-lake/

everything stated about the dalles/hood river is no hype. great area.


----------

